# North ScoTTish meet........... with TTS :-)



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

As promised...........

Time we organised a wee jaunt:

Date: Sunday 26th May
Start point: Duthie Park, Aberdeen
Time: 1pm
Route: Cairn O'Mount
Finish point: BBQ at Laurencekirk!

Comments please 

Role call:
Hev/Phope - Hev and Peter
RK07 - Matthew and Stuart
Flyboyben - Ben
Chrisabdn - Chris and Claire
Boyner - Matt
VeeDubDan - Dan and partner

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Subject to date, I will be a definate for this. Only day I can't do for sure is when Aberdeen play Man Utd which I think is the 12th July. Funnily enough one of my TT customers is trying to get me tickets 

Are you wanting this TT only? I could try to spread the word with some of our more enthusiastic Audi owners?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Two questions 
1. Will this be in the next 19 days/2600 miles
2. How much is a first AVS service at Aberdeen Audi?
:wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

RK07 said:


> Subject to date, I will be a definate for this. Only day I can't do for sure is when Aberdeen play Man Utd which I think is the 12th July. Funnily enough one of my TT customers is trying to get me tickets
> 
> Are you wanting this TT only? I could try to spread the word with some of our more enthusiastic Audi owners?


Feel free to spread the word...........the more the merrier 

National Event is the weekend of 19th/20th July so you ALL will have a meet THAT weekend :roll:

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hev said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > Subject to date, I will be a definate for this. Only day I can't do for sure is when Aberdeen play Man Utd which I think is the 12th July. Funnily enough one of my TT customers is trying to get me tickets
> ...


I won't. I have 1 days holiday to last the rest of the year


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > RK07 said:
> ...


We will be is Zell am See 8)


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Two questions
> 1. Will this be in the next 19 days/2600 miles
> 2. How much is a first AVS service at Aberdeen Audi?
> :wink:


How about the end of May as a suggested date? In the words of one of many Italians we met, 'I do you good price' 

I'll drop you a PM


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Two questions
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


You haven't seen the price yet :lol:

Maybe this will be like one of the old ScoTTish meet threads where we get 20 pages of pure quality posting :roll: 

Anyone else ok with the end of May. Suggested date 31st May which is the last Saturday of the month?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Bank holiday weekend :roll:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

Its late. Off to walk the dogs and will see how the day takes us tomorrow once others have chance to see the thread.

PS. How about the 24th?


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

Either the 24th or 31st should be ok for me but you will have to put me down as tentative in any case due to possible events out of my control 

Somewhere south/west of the city would be my preference. Fingers crossed we get some of this awesome weather


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

next saturday (17th) is out for me ... think i've got a wedding to go to :roll:

tentatively speaking 24th or 31st may, or even 1st june, might work for me (or those weekends in general), but we'll likely be playing post-wedding catch up and may have other things to attend to ... so i'll just have to wait and see what you get organised and make it along if i can.

off on honeymoon from 16th june for 2 weeks, and doubtless weekend before will be spent preparing for that.

a sunday might work as well as a saturday, and may even be preferrable.

c.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Shall we go for the 24th then? Chris will need a day out after being married for a week although you will need to get Claire to sign the pass to say you're allowed out ( :lol: ) and Andy can take advantage of the PM I'm about to send him. Plus its the furthest date suggested so far that is far Mrs Flyboyben's expected due date thus giving Ben a fighting chance to be here.

Anyone see Dan? Hopefully he won't have sold by then 

Also any thoughts on what car you would like me to try and get hold of? I know there has been some interest in the new A4 so would you like me to bring this. The new RS6 will be close to this date but I'll bring this to a future meet as we have a fairly sizeable list of people who have pre-booked test drives.


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

i'd be interested in seeing the new a4, as that's likely what i'll get next ... though quite when is open to debate! :lol:

can't wait to see the rs6 ... rrrrrr!!


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

chrisabdn said:


> i'd be interested in seeing the new a4, as that's likely what i'll get next ... though quite when is open to debate! :lol:


As per my post to Andy, 'I do you good price' 

I might even chuck in a pair of Nike shoes if I can track down that forum member...


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

24th is good for me, and as RK07 says, it will give me a fighting chance of being there 

A4 Sline would be nice to see, as would the R8 (because I didn't make it on the last meet)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Can I be a bit of a party pooper and suggest the Sunday instead??? Sunday 25th??? I work most Saturday's and it is getting harder to get one off :?

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> Can I be a bit of a party pooper and suggest the Sunday instead??? Sunday 25th??? I work most Saturday's and it is getting harder to get one off :?
> 
> Hev x


Might work for us depends on other factors :wink:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Can I be a bit of a party pooper and suggest the Sunday instead??? Sunday 25th??? I work most Saturday's and it is getting harder to get one off :?
> ...


Sunday is good for me 

I might need to pop into work on the Saturday morning though due to this :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

So Sunday 25th it is then??

Meet, drive, stop bleather, drive............stop, bleather, drive, BBQ at Laurencekirk? :wink:

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Sounds good to me. Can I suggest we all chip in a certain amount to cover the costs of food and drink for the BBQ? Also Hev, if it helps or is needed we have a good gas bbq that I can run over the hill to you if necessary. Let me know if this is required


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

Sunday 25th is ok for me. Happy to contribute cash


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Rather than making a cash donation, why not bring your fave food for the BBQ? I'll supply the usual rabbit food and stuff, you provide your preference of dead animal and drink (alcoholic if you want).

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hev said:


> Rather than making a cash donation, why not bring your fave food for the BBQ? I'll supply the usual rabbit food and stuff, you provide your preference of dead animal and drink (alcoholic if you want).
> 
> Hev x


Maybe we could collect roadkill from the drive :wink:

I may be bringing a neighbour called Stuart who has a TT but is keen to come along first of all to see how things run


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hev said:


> Rather than making a cash donation, why not bring your fave food for the BBQ?
> 
> Hev x


Can you BBQ trifle :roll: :wink:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

yes, you can try.....but not on my new shiny BBQ :roll: :lol:


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

guys, sunday 25th is as good a day as any for me but, per my previous post, with this being our first post wedding weekend there may be other demands on my time ... if you can keep me up to speed with meet times/place i'll pretty much just have to play it by ear. i'd say there's a decent chance i'll come along, but can't make any promises at this stage. if it becomes clear one way of the other i'll let you know on here, or text hev ... and if i'm coming i'll stock up on nosh and slosh too - thank god for cargo nets!!


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Right so thats Chris and Claire as a definate then 

Hev and Peter were off to Berlin at some point this week so I'll try to keep things up to date.

Attendees

Hev/Phope - Hev and Peter
RK07 - Me and Stuart
Flyboyben - Ben (assuming the stork is not early  )
Wallsendmag - Andy and Val
Chrisabdn - Chris and Claire (day pass required for Chris :lol: )
Boyner - Matt
VeeDubDan - Dan and partner (in overalls  )

I'll try to keep an eye on this thread and will update it as and when required.

Also, I was going to send a PM to Aberdeen/North East based people. I have PM'd Boyner, VeeDubDan, Jac-in-a-box, Vodafone and jam225 today but please add any others on and I will PM them too


----------



## Boyner (Mar 5, 2008)

Sunday 25th of May should be ok with me..

Dilemma is, what car to take, the TT or the RS4?!?!?!!? :wink:

I will keep an eye on the thread to see how it develops but you can count me in just now.

Cheers

Boyner


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Thanks to Matt for pointing this out to me. I haven't had much time for the forum of late as my hand has had a paint brush in it for the last three weeks!!! The joys of decorating!

Assuming I haven't gone through with my threat to sell by then I could well show face and will do the best drag the other half along. This is assuming my Forth Rail Bridge paintathon is complete!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks for the nudge Matthew - I was aware :wink:

If I'm here - or we're available, then we could well turn up. Getting a lot "tugs" from down South and may be elsewhere; we'll see 

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We are going to have to give this a miss  Val can't get the Friday off and I have to go back to work one day early on the Tuesday


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> We are going to have to give this a miss  Val can't get the Friday off and I have to go back to work one day early on the Tuesday


Might see you in Geordie land if you're around? :wink:

Dave


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

if im not pissed on the saturday night then ill come along hev..... :-*

i suffer from bad hangovers so :roll:

so who is rk07?? have we met?

where do you work?.....questions over


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

hi dave, any chance you can get my pm`s reinstated for me?

i cant pm after telling afew people about the new forum :roll:

cheers.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > We are going to have to give this a miss  Val can't get the Friday off and I have to go back to work one day early on the Tuesday
> ...


Sounds good to me


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

RK07 said:


> Right so thats Chris and Claire as a definate then
> 
> Hev and Peter were off to Berlin at some point this week so I'll try to keep things up to date.
> 
> ...


We're back 

Thank you Matthew for looking after this for me...........and drumming up business :wink:

I've copied the list to my first post and I'll try to keep it up to date - along with the meeting times/place, otherwise the info could get lost in the thread!

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

errr we've dropped out , with getting the car serviced it would have meant three nights away :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> errr we've dropped out , with getting the car serviced it would have meant three nights away :?


Hey Andy, apologies for not replying sooner. No doubt we'll catch up soon


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Well what a day - you lot do make me earn my wages :lol:

Today I've had visits from Hev and Phope, ff02 (Francesco from Glasgow together with his better half  ), Boyner and Chrisabdn 

I hope you got home safe and sound Chris - you looked a bit jittery today, might have something to do with tomorrow I guess. Hope you and Claire have a fab day


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > errr we've dropped out , with getting the car serviced it would have meant three nights away :?
> ...


No problem just bad timing for us,need to chill out for a weekend.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

but who is rk07? who are you mister :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im not going out next weekend now hev so i am a definate if you want me to come along 

ps..... can i take some tiger prawns and some of those chicken kebab things :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> im not going out next weekend now hev so i am a definate if you want me to come along
> 
> ps..... can i take some tiger prawns and some of those chicken kebab things :roll:


  
You can bring whatever you like to stick on the BBQ 

(btw, RK07 is Matthew.........shhhhhhh )

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

chrisabdn said:


> next saturday (17th) is out for me ... think i've got a wedding to go to :roll:


Hope you and Claire had a great day


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

RK07 said:


> chrisabdn said:
> 
> 
> > next saturday (17th) is out for me ... think i've got a wedding to go to :roll:
> ...


thanks bud ... we had an excellent day, just the best ... thanks also for your help on friday, really got me out of a jam!

i think my attendance on sunday is unlikely, but if poss i'll try and swing by the meet point at least to say hi.

c.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

well hev we are definates :wink:


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

Hello! Did we finalise a time for meeting up on Sundayand any itinery??

PS, congrats Chris!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Not yet.................Duthie Park at 1pm?..................have absolutely no idea for a route but so long as we finish at Laurencekirk for the BBQ [smiley=fireman.gif] 

Hev x


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

1pm is good for me.

I can't remember which way you guys went on the last meet but if the plan is to end up in Laurencekirk then a trip over the Cairn O'Mount could be a shout.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Flyboyben said:


> 1pm is good for me.
> 
> I can't remember which way you guys went on the last meet but if the plan is to end up in Laurencekirk then a trip over the Cairn O'Mount could be a shout.


We went over Cairn O'Mount the last time but I have no objections to doing it again :twisted: ...........unless anyone has any better ideas?

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

cairn o mount was great last time, i have no problems going again if there is no better alternatives.

looking forward to it though


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

just remember to bring whatever dead animal for the BBQ.............I'll provide the healthy stuff and extras 

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

thats a deal hev, so who is coming for definate then?

do we have a list? :wink:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm still on for this although still trying to get a suitable car.

I may have to skip the BBQ though but will definately be there for the drive 

UPDATE - I will be bring the new TTS


----------



## Boyner (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello folks,

I will be there for the run but will also have to skip BBQ, i am going out for tea at 6.00...

Cheers

Boyner


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Slight change of plan... the TTS will still be at Duthie Park but we will then need to go back via Aberdeen Audi as the car will be on trade plates as we were unable to tax it due to an admin issue. Not sure what the other car will be but will try my best.

Its been a long day so off home for me...


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

cant wait for tomorrow..... is it decided on the drive? still cairn o mount?

ive got some great barbie food hev


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> cant wait for tomorrow..... is it decided on the drive? still cairn o mount?
> 
> ive got some great barbie food hev


Still the Cairn [email protected] Mount unless somebody comes up with anything else.

Fingers crossed the weather stays like this 8) 8) 8)

Hev x


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

hi folks ... it's doubtful the wife and i will make it, too much post-wedding stuff to take care of ... if i get a chance i'll swing by the duthie park to say hi, but if not hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh what a beautiful morning............oh what a beautiful day...............

See ya son guys 8) 

Chris & Claire ~ I',m sure you can slip away for a wee break from post wedding stuff :wink:

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

a great day so far guys, if the weather holds we will have a great bbq 

looking forward to the drive


----------



## Boyner (Mar 5, 2008)

I cant come anymore, my house is up for sale and I have three viewings this afternoon.... First one at half one so I might pop down at one for five mins to say hello..... Sorry guys 

Cheers

Boyner


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

boooooooo :roll:

so who is coming then?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

not long back from hevs.... had a great day guys 

let the fun comments commence


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just got in great day and a good run home.


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

Really enjoyed the afternoon guys, and good to put same faces and real names to the usernames!!!

The drive was really good fun, except for the multitude of Sunday drivers who seemed to be more interested in looking at the scenery rather than driving at more than 40mph. One thing is certain though, Aberdeen Royal Infirmary probably admitted an extra heart attack patient last night 

Looking forward to seeing some photos!

PS, cheers again, Matthew, for bringing the TT-S for a nosey. Stunning car...I'll need to get that test drive booked!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

I like the big white one at the front of the line.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> > These photos have given me munro withdrawal symptons


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Sorry for missing this guys, I completly forgot! Probably something to do with the fact I put my house up for sale on Friday and spent the weekend cleaning everything!!!


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Not moving south are you Dan?


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Moving west....Banchory!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

was a great day........ peters cooking was great followed by my new hobby........................ guitar hero.. thanks for that


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> was a great day........ peters cooking was great followed by my new hobby........................ guitar hero.. thanks for that


I'm saying nowt :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

probably best andy


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

wheres hevs comments????


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > was a great day........ peters cooking was great followed by my new hobby........................ guitar hero.. thanks for that
> ...


what was wrong with my cooking????? or my air guitar, for that matter??? :evil: :x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> wheres hevs comments????


Oh I'm here 

Twas brill to see everybody on Sunday............new faces and not so new......and the surprise ones too 

Give me a chance to load up the pics and I'll post them up.

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phope said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


The cooking was perfect and your air guitar was fine :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


i didnt see you having a go :roll:

twas great though, ive even put an add in the for sale section :lol:


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Who is going to the AGM in July?

jj


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Juggernot jugs said:


> Who is going to the AGM in July?
> 
> jj


We will be going down...........haven't quite worked out times yet,probably Strathclyde Park at 9.30ish I would guess tho  - I'll start a new thread when all the details start coming out - you going?

Hev x


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Hev,

Yes im hoping to go. Hope all is well with you both. Hopefully there will be a few going this time.

jj


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Got our tickets ordered  thanks to Davey


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We have bought ours  we'll being going down the east coast


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> We have bought ours  we'll being going down the east coast


we'll go down the west coast then :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I'll stand on a bridge & wave to you all passing!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> I'll stand on a bridge & wave to you all passing!!


 :lol: get yourself's down for the weekend Stuart


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > We have bought ours  we'll being going down the east coast
> ...


And I'll be in Rockingham before yooooooo :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


And I'll be in Rockingham before yooooooo :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote
is that not a line from a song


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Have a race....Wallesnd, get up to Trevs, I'll start the race Saturday morning...one goes East 'tother goes West, the winner buys me a beer - I'll be there before the lot of you 

Andy don't get too close to my rear - tyres still have a habit of throwing up stones :wink:

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Think I need a bonnet respray ,was a bit over zealous removing some bird crap the other day


----------



## jbtco (Feb 13, 2008)

If my car comes soon I may go down (from Shetland) if there are still places. Don't want to book yet in case my car hasn't come (hope it will apear in the next couple of weeks).

Will go via my son in Yorkshire.

I have done some track driving on the BMw fahrer training prograame (Nurburgring & Mugello) but will try for the inexperienced track seessions if I ago as I haven't been to Rockingham before.

I don't have a crash helmet are they avaialble to hire ?

John


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jbtco said:


> If my car comes soon I may go down (from Shetland) if there are still places. Don't want to book yet in case my car hasn't come (hope it will apear in the next couple of weeks).
> 
> Will go via my son in Yorkshire.
> 
> ...


fingers crossed it arrives soon and you get to the meeting,
as for the crash helmet iv'e a spare one you can borrow just let me know closer to the time


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

trev said:


> jbtco said:
> 
> 
> > If my car comes soon I may go down (from Shetland) if there are still places. Don't want to book yet in case my car hasn't come (hope it will apear in the next couple of weeks).
> ...


He needs a spare helmet with the right hook Evelyn has!!  :wink:

I'm hoping to be away on holiday at that date - either that or playing golf.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > jbtco said:
> ...


 flippen heck another holiday do you ever do any work :lol:


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

A superb example of a deviating thread. Back to topic...

Hev, any more photos from the other weekend?

ps, still waiting for our family to go from 2 to 3 :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Flyboyben said:


> A superb example of a deviating thread. Back to topic...
> 
> Hev, any more photos from the other weekend?
> 
> ps, still waiting for our family to go from 2 to 3 :roll:


Do you seriously think the ScoTTish threads stay on topic for more than 2 pages???? :lol:

Need to get the pics onto my laptop (will try to do it tonight - but I need to put Tesco delivery away first :roll

Somebody is obviously very comfortable where he/she is! Fingers crossed it won't be too much longer now. Have you got a date for the hospital yet?

Hev x


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

Due date is tomorrow! Although that means nothing in reality.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Scottish threads average 44 pages of off-topic items and 2 pages of info re the meet.

This is a short one.


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

saint said:


> Scottish threads average 44 pages of off-topic items and 2 pages of info re the meet.
> 
> This is a short one.


44 on a good day


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Sorry to drag it back for a back for a small while................. :roll:

A wee chat









Are we going yet?









Ben hot on my heels!









He's getting closer!









Nice noses









The Dream Team









Who invited the yellow man?!









Nice view









Hmmmmm









Just over this hill........









Fantastic view!









Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice Photies ,who's the fact bloke with the southern accent?


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

Superb photos Hev, thanks for posting them.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Nice Photies ,who's the fact bloke with the southern accent?


I am not fat!!!!

Cool photos - brings it all back to me


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Photies ,who's the fact bloke with the southern accent?
> ...


I know ,thats my problem ,where that bike?


----------



## jbtco (Feb 13, 2008)

If I can hijack the thread (again but I didn't start it last time).

Car has arrived at Aberdeen Audi, picking it up next Friday (I am not superstitious). So I have booked my ticket for the event08 including the newbie track sessions. I have done some track driving before but in a very structured format at BMW driver training.

I have also booked the Audi advanced driving experience on the 22nd which is also at Rockinham, they are hoping to have TTSs by then as well as R8s and I think S5s.

John


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jbtco said:


> If I can hijack the thread (again but I didn't start it last time).
> 
> Car has arrived at Aberdeen Audi, picking it up next Friday (I am not superstitious). So I have booked my ticket for the event08 including the newbie track sessions. I have done some track driving before but in a very structured format at BMW driver training.
> 
> ...


Woooohooooo [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Can I assume we'll have at least a 2-man cruise down then?? 

Ooooooooh it's gonna be a long wait till next Friday 

Hev x


----------



## jbtco (Feb 13, 2008)

Probably not, at least not all the way I will be initially popping in to see my son in East Yorkshire probably going down on the Friday then hading for Rockingham on the Saturaday afternoon.

Delighted to meet up on the way if it can be arranged.

John

PS who is who in the photos so that I will know some of you.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jbtco said:


> PS who is who in the photos so that I will know some of you.












From left to right: Ben (FlyBoyBen), Stuart (?) (Matthew's next door neighbour), Matthew (RK07), Andy (Wallsendmag), Val (Mrs Wallsendmag)










Left to right: Ben (again!), Peter (phope), Chris (chrisabdn), Val (again), Matthew (again), Stuart (kammyTT) and Stuart's girlfriend - blast, memory block!

I took the pics 

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Pic 1 - Matthew looks like he could star in "Are you being served?" with that pose! :wink:

Pic 2 - Have, with that pic of yours it looks like a meeting with Yellow & DavidG would be popular!! 

At least you all made it though!


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

slg said:


> Pic 1 - Matthew looks like he could star in "Are you being served?" with that pose! :wink:


  :-* :lol:


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

slg said:


> Pic 1 - Matthew looks like he could star in "Are you being served?" with that pose! :wink:


... just as long as he doesn't starting making remarks about mrs slocombe's pussy then i don't mind ... :lol:


----------

